# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley stellt Jason Statham Ultimatum - Er trinkt zuviel



## beachkini (18 Jan. 2013)

​*Hat sich die erste Phase des Verliebtseins gelegt, beginnen die wahren Beziehungs-Probleme: Bei Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, 25, und Jason Statham, 45, kriselt es, weil der Schauspieler zuviel trinkt und um die Häuser zieht.*

Diese Tatsache war bei dem Draufgänger immer normal, doch als er das Model kennenlernte, änderte der Hollywood-Star seine Gewohnheiten.

Nachdem die beiden jetzt aber schon einige Zeit zusammen sind, verfällt Jason in alte Muster: Er liebt den Alkohol und das wiederum mag der Victoria's Secret-Engel gar nicht.

"Ihre Beziehung hängt am seidenen Faden. Rosie hasst es, wenn Jason sich blöd benimmt und so viel trinkt. Sie glaubt, dass seine Freunde einen schlechten Einfluss auf ihn haben und sie mag es nicht, wenn er total besoffen ist," weiß ein Freund gegenüber "RadarOnline" zu berichten.

Weil der "Crank"-Schauspieler das bis jetzt aber nicht sonderlich ernst nimmt, hat Rosie ihm ein Ultimatum gestellt: "Sie hat auf den Tisch gehauen und ihm gesagt, wenn er es ernst mit ihr meint, müsse er mit den Partys aufhören, sonst verliert er sie."

Ohje, das hört sich nach dunklen Wolken im Liebeshimmel an...
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Jan. 2013)

Noch nicht mal verheiratet und sie versucht ihn schon in Ketten zu legen? Wehre Dich Jason!


----------



## JayP (23 Jan. 2013)

sowas kann der Transporter sich nicht gefallen lassen, 

bei der nächsten Lieferung kommt sie wieder in den Kofferraum:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2013)

Seine Karriere stagniert, also flüchtet er in den Alk


----------

